# My poor cats are being ravaged by fleas...



## G33kyG1rl (Sep 18, 2014)

My poor cats are covered in fleas...and as you can imagine, I don't wish for death so I am NOT bathing them. Had a bad experience with a topical once, almost lost our oldest cat, so not going that route. Used the Comfortis pill last year and it works great, but Jeez, it's just so expensive here in the US! I'm thinking of ordering from Canada, seems to be a bit cheaper there. I've tried just about every "natural" remedy there is, and they don't work. These poor guys are miserable, not to mention if they get too covered it's really bad for their health. Any pointers, guys?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

call a few pet groomers and tell them the problem. they could shave them, then treatments. OR just have them bath them. they have experience with this. not only that, but i may well be easier for them, as the cat may "freeze up" and not cause a roukus like it would be if you were bathing them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. you HAVE to treat your house. if not, the fleas will be right back, as they have never left. do you have any carpets ?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pet Groomers will not touch an animal that infected. They make powders that you can use. Or use Diatomaceous Earth. The same will have to be done with the house. That means paying an exterminator to come in and rid the house of fleas, after the cats are treated.

Unless you do the correct thing in stopping the invasion of the Fleas. You will always be carrying them on your clothes, inside your vehicle, investing any place like work, etc..

Getting rid of Fleas is about as expensive as getting rid of Lice or Bed Bugs.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

fleas are easy compared to bedbugs....

Have a vet treat your cat, or buy something made for cats. 

Wash all the bedding, and soft surfaces that can fit into your washer.

Vacuum Really good, and then put the vacuum outside.

treat your home with "Alpine Flea" it has a quick kill, long residual, and an insect growth regulator. good stuff.

if you have a yard treat it with a product labeled for fleas, I prefer a granular you can spread with a grass seed spreader. one that contain Bifenthin would work well.

a nice graphic on the life cycle of fleas on my webpage:

http://www.bellinghamexterminator.com/fleas/


----------



## G33kyG1rl (Sep 18, 2014)

I found a cheap place with good reviews to order Comfortis for about half of what I can get it for from the US out of the UK, but my card keeps declining. Something wrong with their system, because there is plenty on it. I e-mailed them yesterday...haven't heard back. Grrrr...Back to square one. I bought flea spray for the house from the vet, not sure if I should use it now or wait...I'm afraid if I use it now they will attack my cats even more. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm going to ask you, one last time. do you have carpets or rugs ?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

When I had a cat I was told to put 1-2 mothballs inside the vacuum bag to kill any fleas I vacuumed up.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

G33kyG1rl said:


> My poor cats are covered in fleas...and as you can imagine, I don't wish for death so I am NOT bathing them. Had a bad experience with a topical once, almost lost our oldest cat, so not going that route. Used the Comfortis pill last year and it works great, but Jeez, it's just so expensive here in the US! I'm thinking of ordering from Canada, seems to be a bit cheaper there. I've tried just about every "natural" remedy there is, and they don't work. These poor guys are miserable, not to mention if they get too covered it's really bad for their health. Any pointers, guys?


Flea infestation is far more dangerous to your cats' life then the topical. I understand the trepidation but being in the same situation I would immediately apply the topical. It is most likely no more risky then the pill is. The fleas *will* cause irreversible damage if left untreated.

We have 16 cats. (not our idea) To save a little on treating that many we by the Advantage for large dogs. It cost the same as the cat labeled product but will treat 5 cats with the exact same preparation. We use a syringe to measure out each dose.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I lived next door to a family that had over 20 dogs. Flea city. I would treat the yard with flea/insect granules stuff from the farm supply store. Treated heavily around their end of the yard. Then treat the house. Then treat the dogs. Took around 3 weeks before the fleas quit attacking my ankles. Keep spraying my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Brain Bucket, using the Diatomaceous Earth, sprinkled in front of door ways, on your carpet, then vacuum it up after giving it time to cut the exoskeleton of the fleas. Also use a Spreader to spread it in the yard, causes the fleas to cut their exoskeleton, so that you do not have to wait a really long time for them to go.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Alpine-Flea-Insecticide-Aerosol-IGR/dp/B005YP8BTS


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Definitely follow gregzoll's advice and get some Diatomaceous Earth.

When we had 2 cats and 1 dog, they got fleas and we tried everything we could find to get rid of them (the fleas, not the cats and dog). Nothing worked until we used the DE and that did the trick. The best thing about it is that it is not a poison or chemical. It can't harm your pets or children. Even when your pets lick it off of themselves, it will not harm them. In fact, if they ingest it, it will kill any worms that are in their bodies. Some people mix it into the pet food intentionally, to kill worms. It's cheap, thorough and effective. It also has trace minerals that are good for pets and people. If you eat bread or any food with grains in it, you have eaten DE.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

The fleas are on the cats. The eggs fall off and are everywhere. Vacuum all carpets. If you have hard floors, the eggs blow way under the furniture. Vacuum all the way back to the baseboards. Saturate a few tissues with flea killer and suck it into the vacuum. Vacuum again. Vacuum again. Then vacuum another time.

We've been using Trifexis with our dog. It's a chewable tablet. No flea problem in 2 years. I'm not sure what the cat version is called.

Vacuum some more.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You might consider taking your cats to the vet, where they can diagnose the problem and prescribe the correct treatment.


----------

